# Terrariummans Poison Dart Frog Diary!



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello everyone I already set up another 10 gallon tank for a poison dart frog!  I'll have pictures soon!


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are a few pictures like I promised.  I'll post a few more pictures later today.


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

Can't wait to see it planted. 


LEGO, lol.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah, lols


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm going to get rid of the pool because it is pine and pine is a no no in frog tanks.


----------



## dwdragon (Aug 14, 2008)

If you want a "pool" and something that size there are pseudo-rock ones made of resin that you can get in a pet store. They aren't too awfully expensive and are very light. They also aren't as likely to leak all the water out. If that pine one didn't leak I would say it's got some sort of treatment on it as water eventually sifts through wood.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are a few pictures that I took 5 minutes ago.  I'm not finished with it yet! I know, I need some leaf litter. I'll add some a bit later. Tell me what you think so far!


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

Very good , but i think you need 1 more branch. 

You have pics of the background construction? Very natural look.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks!  No, I don't have any pictures of the background construction, sorry.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Nice job so far. 
What are you going to put in there?


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks!

What do you mean? Like live stock such as frogs and plants?


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, I haven't updated this thread in a while. Here is an update FTS that I just took around 10 minutes ago.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

No comments?


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Looking a lot better since it have grown in.

Wait another 6 months and it will appear even better?

Have you placed anything in it yet?

I really like how you made a cave/hide with the Log. Won't be long and you will barely notice it. looks so much better than a Coconut half shell.


----------



## PacMan (Oct 9, 2008)

looks good man, keep it up. Any plans for another?


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

jpstod said:


> Looking a lot better since it have grown in.
> 
> Wait another 6 months and it will appear even better?
> 
> ...


Thanks!  There is only one pacific tree frog in there.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

PacMan said:


> looks good man, keep it up. Any plans for another?


Thanks!  Idk, maybe.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is an update FTS. I'm going to take one in the beginning of every month and post it on here.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Haven't updated this thread in a while. So, here are a few update pictures.


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Those anubias roots are cool looking! The substrate seems really wet. Does it normally have the puddles?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

has grown in nicely, the frog likes it!


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Fishman said:


> Those anubias roots are cool looking! The substrate seems really wet. Does it normally have the puddles?


Yeah. Yeah, its really wet. Need to take some of that water out. lol


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Julio said:


> has grown in nicely, the frog likes it!


Thanks!


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

woot! anubias!


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

pet-teez said:


> woot! anubias!


I love the anubias.


----------

